# long haired Tricolor!



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, I did it, I finally did it, I bred my first long haired tri!, when I was least expecting it, too!

He has awesome markings too! much better than what I usually get with two much white and not enough color,

He's only about 4 weeks old, so I gotta wait a little longer before I can use him for his seed lol.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

what a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow! Really Nice!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I have one too ... she has one red eye and one black


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------

